# Flying from India to Perth



## Thassoshotels (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

I'm coming to Perth from India. I stayed here for couple months and now coming to Perth, anyone flied before from India to perth? If so, I would love to get advice. My friend said AirIndia will make it, is there any other direct airlines to perth ? 

-- Sanders


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Try a google or someone like Australian Travel Agent : Best Flights Online Travel Agency Australia


----------



## SydneyFriend (Apr 6, 2011)

*India to Perth*

Hi, I traveled from Mumbai-India to Perth via Qantas. It was not direct flight but flight via Singapore.Perth Airport is quite dull to kill time. 

What is exact information/advice you are looking after than direct flight?


----------

